# Uber LUX/SUV Miami



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm driving UberX/XL in Miami, and I have payouts from $800 to $1k. I'm considering an upgrade for my car.
Is here anyone who drives UberLUX or LUXSUV? What are the payouts?
Thank you.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Just curious. What days and hours you work a week?


----------



## phuseche (Sep 11, 2015)

Similar payouts. Monday to Sunday. Anything from 6 hours to 15 hours per day for a total of about 60 hours per week.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

I can barely tolerate driving 3 days a week, let alone 7. I'll stick to my $ 500 and 15 - 20 hours a week.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Darrell said:


> Just curious. What days and hours you work a week?


I drove about 60 hours a week, so it's hard to say when exactly. Trying to do it full time 
Once I had a ride as a rider, and driver told me that he drives only uberX 6 days a week from 8AM to 10PM, and he showed me his payouts it was from $1200 to $1500 not bad.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

Robkaaa said:


> I drove about 60 hours a week, so it's hard to say when exactly. Trying to do it full time
> Once I had a ride as a rider, and driver told me that he drives only uberX 6 days a week from 8AM to 10PM, and he showed me his payouts it was from $1200 to $1500 not bad.


6 days for $ 1500 is def nice, but there is now way in hell I could do it. I hate driving for Uber. I do it strictly for the extra income and I like the fact that I can control every aspect of my schedule as I have a full time day job.


----------



## dailypay (Nov 30, 2015)

Robkaaa said:


> I'm driving UberX/XL in Miami, and I have payouts from $800 to $1k. I'm considering an upgrade for my car.
> Is here anyone who drives UberLUX or LUXSUV? What are the payouts?
> Thank you.


Hi! Based on our data here across all our drivers, the UberLUX product is VERY hit or miss. In NY for instance, the rates are more akin to Uber XL. However, in Dallas and Louisiana (don't ask), it's clear there's a premium. We don't have data in Miami yet but we'll let you know when we come across a substantial trend. Hope that's helpful. Thanks!!


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Interesting. UberLUX in Miami and UberLUX in LA are not the same thing. In Miami it is exactly the same as SF UberSelect, in LA it is a luxury version of UberBlack - Uber's top of the line product. And they don't have it in NY, by the way. So LA people are up to a big surprise, when they order LUX in Miami, and instead of BMW 750il or Mercedes S-class they get a Camry, or some other economy car.


----------



## dailypay (Nov 30, 2015)

Zebonkey said:


> Interesting. UberLUX in Miami and UberLUX in LA are not the same thing. In Miami it is exactly the same as SF UberSelect, in LA it is a luxury version of UberBlack - Uber's top of the line product. And they don't have it in NY, by the way. So LA people are up to a big surprise, when they order LUX in Miami, and instead of BMW 750il or Mercedes S-class they get a Camry, or some other economy car.


Thanks! Btw, apologies for not being clear - we assumed you meant the top lux product which in NY is UberBlack. Our bad.


----------

